# chefs choice 615, 610 or 609 food pusher part(needed)



## msuiceman (Jun 9, 2015)

if anyone has a broken 609 or 610 or 615 and isn't going to get it fixed (or if you're a hoarder like me and may have one kicking around), could I bother you to keep the food pusher? I'll pay postage plus a bit for your troubles for it. I can't find mine.... and when called, edgecraft wants too damn much for a replacement. I figure I can wait and improvise until I find one for a reasonable price.

Thanks,
Steve


----------

